# 16 OZ HIPPO SIZE SODA WATER



## ROBDABOLINA (Oct 5, 2013)

I know these are fairly common, however, this is the first one I've found that is 16 oz as compared to the other's I normally see which are 13 ounces.  its also from the San Antonio Bottling Company as opposed to the Alamo Bottling Company.  also, its embossed with 'THE BIGGEST BOTTLE FOR 5 CTS.  the 13 ounce ones I've found are normally from the '50, early 60's and I can usually find the date on the bottle.  I can't on this one.  any ideas if its older or younger?  thanks in advance...


----------



## jays emporium (Oct 6, 2013)

That is the older variety.  They come in 16, 15 and 13 ounces.  The 16 and 15 with embossing on the base go for $15 and the 13 ounce for $5-10.


----------



## ROBDABOLINA (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks Jay! I see a series of numbers and letters on the base - 30 S I - could this mean 1930?


----------

